# fixed mma fights



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

which mma fights are potentially or known to be fixed? i posted it in general mma because i dont think alot happened in ufc, and definetly not in zuffa.

Takada's wins

Minowa's super hulk wins

Oleg Taktarov vs Anthony Macias in UFC- had same manager and macias decided to give taktarov easier route.

Don Frye vs Mark Hall 3 in UFC though only claimed by hall

Cung Le vs Frank Shamrock and potentially other strikeforce fights im not sure about

severn vs Matsunaga- matsunaga was a japanese pro wrestler, though severn denied it.

Kimo vs sakuraba- sakuraba was saying he was carrying kimo for most of the fight before taking a dive. this would make sense because royce beat kimo and sakuraba ended up beating royce.

Pride 1 Kazunari vs Dixon and Kitao vs Nathan Jones

Ogawa vs Goodridge- ogawa the pro wrestler won and suspicions arose. similar case to Goodridge vs Sataki

Mark Schults vs Montengo

Sudo vs Butterbean

Cro Cop vs Randleman 2

Cro Cop vs Dos Caras jr.

Elite XC on primetime- those fights were stopped way too early (including Kimbo-Thompson)

allegations of Seth-Kimbo and Rampage-Sakuraba though nothing wrong occured in the match imo.

pancrase: Ken Shamrock-Hume, Shamrock-Suzuki 2, Funaki-Suzuki

edit: Jason David Frank the "green power ranger" made his pro debut against a training partner...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I doubt you can fake a broken forearm when it comes to Le versus Shamrock. Sudo versus Butterbean might've been a freakshow but I saw that fight live on Japanese TV and I didn't see anything to hint it was fake. Sudo got a lucky submission and it looked legit!:thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I doubt you can fake a broken forearm when it comes to Le versus Shamrock. Sudo versus Butterbean might've been a freakshow but I saw that fight live on Japanese TV and I didn't see anything to hint it was fake. Sudo got a lucky submission and it looked legit!:thumbsdown:


you could be right regarding this. i heard a rumor that le vs shamrock was going to be fixed and that alot of strikeforce fights are fixed (or any california fights for that matter...). regarding sudo-butterbean maybe it was real im not sure either way. but butterbean did fall a little too easy on the first takedown and the second takedown was even more rediculous.

i think the fights that should be removed from pro or labelled "exhibition" are some pancrase fights (their rules are different anyways) Takada's fights, Minowa's super hulk fights, Pride 1 fights,and Sakuraba vs Kimo


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> you could be right regarding this. i heard a rumor that le vs shamrock was going to be fixed and that alot of strikeforce fights are fixed (or any california fights for that matter...). regarding sudo-butterbean maybe it was real im not sure either way. but butterbean did fall a little too easy on the first takedown and the second takedown was even more rediculous.
> 
> i think the fights that should be removed from pro or labelled "exhibition" are some pancrase fights (their rules are different anyways) Takada's fights, Minowa's super hulk fights, Pride 1 fights,and Sakuraba vs Kimo


Guys you have to remember that rumors according to UFC86 are anything that pops into his head. Elite XC's fights were not all stopped too soon. Other than Elite XC, and the possibility of the first 10 UFCs, I highly doubt that there has been any fixed fights by any major organization in the US. Also as far as fighting your own training partner, sometimes these fights can be all out wars. When I was boxing, the fights that were true back and forth fights were guys from the same gym. It's inevitable in PAL and golden glove tournaments. Oh and Larry Holmes was a sparring partner of Ali, and that didn't stop him from pulverizing Ali.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Stupid heard if I ever saw one, I don't know if you have any evidence to support any of the fights you claim have been fixed but I seriously doubt it, so instead you should call it a list of fights you suspected could of been fixed and give at least some explanation why.

Fights I have seen recently that I felt where somewhat out of sorts, and I suspect may have possibility been fixed are,

Couture vs Toney - It just struck me as been funny that Toney had months to prepare for the fight and came in so out of shape, looking like a broken man from the start, then during the fight did absolutely nothing except fall to a very weak TD which lead to a very easily obtained submission, it seemed he did very little to even try to prevent the situation.

Cro Cop vs Barry - Just seemed to be that Barry stopped fighting and let Cro Cop finish him almost because he had to much respect for the guy.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Guys you have to remember that rumors according to UFC86 are anything that pops into his head. Elite XC's fights were not all stopped too soon. Other than Elite XC, and the possibility of the first 10 UFCs, I highly doubt that there has been any fixed fights by any major organization in the US. Also as far as fighting your own training partner, sometimes these fights can be all out wars. When I was boxing, the fights that were true back and forth fights were guys from the same gym. It's inevitable in PAL and golden glove tournaments. Oh and Larry Holmes was a sparring partner of Ali, and that didn't stop him from pulverizing Ali.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdw2LMjRmoM
@0:22 Josh Gross *"the only real MMA fights in the state of california, are in indian reservations"*



KillerShark1985 said:


> Stupid heard if I ever saw one, I don't know if you have any evidence to support any of the fights you claim have been fixed but I seriously doubt it, so instead you should call it a list of fights you suspected could of been fixed and give at least some explanation why.
> 
> Fights I have seen recently that I felt where somewhat out of sorts, and I suspect may have possibility been fixed are,
> 
> ...


couture vs toney was only fixed if we say couture let toney last that long and didnt punish him.

well if you consider cro cop- barry fixed for having respect, then GSP vs Hughes 1 shouldnt count, or maybe even GSP vs Serra 1. hell, lets just say GSP is undefeated and all losses should be removed from his record.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> which mma fights are potentially or known to be fixed? i posted it in general mma because i dont think alot happened in ufc, and definetly not in zuffa.
> 
> Takada's wins
> 
> ...


Cro Cop Dos Caras is the only fixed one.. could you least say what was fixed in that fight.. cause i find it hard to believe there was anything fixed there..


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

so by your theory a load of SF fights are fixed but UFC is always the real deal, mmm ok you really do talk crap.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Cro Cop Dos Caras is the only fixed one.. could you least say what was fixed in that fight.. cause i find it hard to believe there was anything fixed there..


is that the only fixed or not fixed fight?:confused02:

well i just thought the knockout wasnt clear, but cro cop acted the same way he always does, leg kick knockout followed by some more punches on unconscious opponent. i just felt like dos caras being pro wrestler and the way the knockout looked was suspicious. not saying anything with certainty though, but would like more evidence



KillerShark1985 said:


> so by your theory a load of SF fights are fixed but UFC is always the real deal, mmm ok you really do talk crap.


why take strikeforce's side? and take a look at the youtube video i posted (strikeforce is supervised by csac)


----------



## BigDeadFreak (Jun 9, 2010)

From what I've seen of Pancrase most of the fights seemed to be worked. I know that the fighters deny this but from what I've seen there seems to be very little aggression behind any of the moves. I can't prove they're fake but neither can I prove they're real. However, when they're grappling on the ground they don't seem to be using any great degree of force and the stand up strikes seem to be pulled. I've no doubt there were shoot elements to Pancrase but if you look at it's evolution and the founders I think there's a good case for saying it's kayfabe. 

Also, Kim Young Hyun's first fight in K-1 seemed a bit dodgy as did Bas Rutten's title win over Randleman but that could just as easily be me just disagreeing with the judges.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sujUH3qgcvk


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nobody has mentioned Rich Franklin vs Ken Shamrock yet? Rich was a big up and comer and it was obvious the UFC wanted to do some kind of passing the torch. Shamrock took the most obvious dive in all of MMA during that fight.










In my opinion if you think there are no fixed fights nowadays in MMA or in the UFC you should really do a reality check. There are fixed matches in every major sport. That's just how it is nowadays.


----------



## greathamza (Oct 2, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Couture vs Toney - It just struck me as been funny that Toney had months to prepare for the fight and came in so out of shape, looking like a broken man from the start, then during the fight did absolutely nothing except fall to a very weak TD which lead to a very easily obtained submission, it seemed he did very little to even try to prevent the situation.


i agree toney didnt seem to be on top or make so much of an effort to win even tho i have seen toney doing much better in boxing and i didnt see him bring that to the match


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Cro Cop vs Barry - Just seemed to be that Barry stopped fighting and let Cro Cop finish him almost because he had to much respect for the guy.


Barry had a broken foot, and a broken hand. Good luck fighting on with those injuries. If you seriously think that fight was fixed, just because Barry had respect for the guy, there's something wrong with you.

Toney vs Couture wasn't fixed either, Toney is just THAT bad at grappling.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Nobody has mentioned Rich Franklin vs Ken Shamrock yet? Rich was a big up and comer and it was obvious the UFC wanted to do some kind of passing the torch. Shamrock took the most obvious dive in all of MMA during that fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who would fix those fights? dana doesnt care about fixing, thats why liddell, machida, forrest, franklin etc are no longer champions. and the fight above you can clearly see ken shamrock wrap his left arm around franklins ankle and then going for ankle hook. if anything palhares vs marquardt looked more fixed as palhares completely gave up after the failed attempt


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> *who would fix those fights?* dana doesnt care about fixing, thats why liddell, machida, forrest, franklin etc are no longer champions. and the fight above you can clearly see ken shamrock wrap his left arm around franklins ankle and then going for ankle hook. if anything palhares vs marquardt looked more fixed as palhares completely gave up after the failed attempt


People who want to make big money with betting. Same as in every other sport.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> People who want to make big money with betting. Same as in every other sport.


what im saying is who dare risk their careers to fix fights? the fights are entertaining, the people are paying. gsp, shogun and lesnar are marketable, edgar and anderson are not thus far. in all probability shogun and lesnar will lose their titles before edgar and anderson.

zuffa will not fix fights because they have a great business going. the athletic commission is not interested in fixing fights (nevada). the athletes that are big stars will not risk their careers.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

UFC86 said:


> who would fix those fights? dana doesnt care about fixing, thats why liddell, machida, forrest, franklin etc are no longer champions. and the fight above you can clearly see ken shamrock wrap his left arm around franklins ankle and then going for ankle hook. if anything palhares vs marquardt looked more fixed as palhares completely gave up after the failed attempt


You look at that video and the part that jumps out at you is Shamrock grabbing Franklin's ankle??!?!?!? What about Shamrock collapsing spontaneously about a full second before Franklin touches him? WTF. You start a thread about fixed fights and the idea that Shamrock-Franklin was a work is out of the question to you? W. T. F.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Le vs Shamrock was not a work, neither was crocop randleman 2


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Drogo said:


> You look at that video and the part that jumps out at you is Shamrock grabbing Franklin's ankle??!?!?!? What about Shamrock collapsing spontaneously about a full second before Franklin touches him? WTF. You start a thread about fixed fights and the idea that Shamrock-Franklin was a work is out of the question to you? W. T. F.


well if you look what happens AFTER is that shamrock takes franklin down with that ankle and goes for a submission. shamrock sometimes did those fake moves to grab a leg, its not like he layed flat on the mat like he was out



HexRei said:


> Le vs Shamrock was not a work, neither was crocop randleman 2


you have confirmation regarding those? if you do that would be great, because im not 100% on those. i personally would prefer no matches to be fixed because its a sport. i heard rumors cro cop- randleman 2 was fixed though i didnt believe it but it looks real. regarding le-shamrock i heard this crazy rumor that according to le's student they were already planning a rematch that frank would win and then do a rubber match. of course frank already retired.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> People who want to make big money with betting. Same as in every other sport.


But then Franklin vs Shamrock makes no sense. How guys make money in betting is by getting the favorite to take a dive to make big money betting on the underdog. Franklin was a definite favorite. There is no money to be made there. Fixing fights is extremely hard to get away with. In the age of state commissions and modern media it is next to impossible in the states.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Ricco Rodriguez vs BigNog PRIDE TE 03


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Just because that fight was controversial doesn't mean it was fixed. There has been no evidence towards it. Let me remind you that there has been evidence of those few fixed fights in those promotions that are associated with prowrestling!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Nobody has mentioned Rich Franklin vs Ken Shamrock yet? Rich was a big up and comer and it was obvious the UFC wanted to do some kind of passing the torch. Shamrock took the most obvious dive in all of MMA during that fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shamrock immediately got a hold of franklins leg and took him down after it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> shamrock immediately got a hold of franklins leg and took him down after it.


That's what I thought, I don't beleive that wasn't the fight ending flurry from Franklin.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Heath Herring needed one last paycheck too, he fought very injured with little intention of winning.

i dont know if thats fixed but it seems pretty weird.


Wouldnt be shocked if some fighters bet against themselves in the right situations either.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it was a weird manuever, but I don't think it was a complete dive. He went for a heel hook which makes sense with his catch wrestling background. If he had just gone out completely afterwards then taht would be soemthing to be suspicious about, but not now!:confused03:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Heath Pedigo (11-0) vs Andy Majors


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> But then Franklin vs Shamrock makes no sense. How guys make money in betting is by getting the favorite to take a dive to make big money betting on the underdog. Franklin was a definite favorite. There is no money to be made there. Fixing fights is extremely hard to get away with. In the age of state commissions and modern media it is next to impossible in the states.


huh? Franklin was a huge underdog in that fight


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> In my opinion if you think there are no fixed fights nowadays in MMA or in the UFC you should really do a reality check. There are fixed matches in every major sport. That's just how it is nowadays.


This. As soon as there is big money involved, there will always be the temptation.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> That's what I thought, I don't beleive that wasn't the fight ending flurry from Franklin.


No that wasn't the end of the fight but it just makes no sense whatsoever for Shamrock to do it. Look at the way he goes down, if he wanted to go for a leg there is no reason to throw your feet out from under you. It really is bizarre.

It would make sense to rig that fight since Franklin was the young up and comer, clean cut guy that the UFC wants to sell as a poster boy. Beating Shamrock establishes him. That "fall" by Shamrock can't be explained in any rational way that I can think of other than a fix. It is the only UFC fight I've ever been suspicious of.

I don't think Franklin was in on it if it was a work, probably just Shamrock got paid a little extra to tank it. As it turns out that would have been completely unecessary anyway, even at that point Franklin probably would have beaten Shamrock pretty easily.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Drogo said:


> No that wasn't the end of the fight but it just makes no sense whatsoever for Shamrock to do it. Look at the way he goes down, if he wanted to go for a leg there is no reason to throw your feet out from under you. It really is bizarre.
> 
> It would make sense to rig that fight since Franklin was the young up and comer, clean cut guy that the UFC wants to sell as a poster boy. Beating Shamrock establishes him. That "fall" by Shamrock can't be explained in any rational way that I can think of other than a fix. It is the only UFC fight I've ever been suspicious of.
> 
> I don't think Franklin was in on it if it was a work, probably just Shamrock got paid a little extra to tank it. As it turns out that would have been completely unecessary anyway, even at that point Franklin probably would have beaten Shamrock pretty easily.


could be described as deception, maybe Shamrock was wanting to fool Franklin into making him think he hurt him in order for him to come to the ground with him to try and finish, where Shamrock wanted the fight to try and get a submission.

Or maybe he was just diving out of the way of the shot and thats just the way he ended up diving.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I tend to agree that it was probably just something else on Shamrock's part. He may've spent sometime in prowrestling but not enough for him to be corrupted in MMA. Though I have to agree that his going for the leg in that way probably wasn't the smartest takedown attempt!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I tend to agree that it was probably just something else on Shamrock's part. He may've spent sometime in prowrestling but not enough for him to be corrupted in MMA. Though I have to agree that his going for the leg in that way *probably wasn't the smartest takedown attempt*!


no the takedown actually worked pretty well. he got franklin down and was cranking on his leg until franklin got out.
he did do some fixed mma fights like his fight vs Hume.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Drogo said:


> You look at that video and the part that jumps out at you is Shamrock grabbing Franklin's ankle??!?!?!? What about Shamrock collapsing spontaneously about a full second before Franklin touches him? WTF. You start a thread about fixed fights and the idea that Shamrock-Franklin was a work is out of the question to you? W. T. F.


when he was in his prime the heel hook was ken's specialty it is perfectly reasonable to think that ken was going for a flying heel hook on franklin which is exactly what he works for after what is shown in that video.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

BigDeadFreak said:


> From what I've seen of Pancrase most of the fights seemed to be worked. I know that the fighters deny this but from what I've seen there seems to be very little aggression behind any of the moves.


you need to watch ken shamrock vs leon dijk.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ORME8h70jw

the one with hume was purely an exhibition though ill give you that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, that did not look like a fixed fight. The guy was yelling in pain. How do you fake that?:confused02:


----------



## menspower (Dec 3, 2010)

can someone post the video link if its available on any video streaming site ?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, that did not look like a fixed fight. The guy was yelling in pain. How do you fake that?:confused02:


his foot was on backwards too. 

so much for very little aggression behind their moves. just posted it to show not all pancrase fights are fixed


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that reminds me of Corey Hill versus Dale Hartt. Hill threw a kick and shattered his leg. It still freaks me out to watch it!:confused05:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Most recent confirmation by source: Jared Shaw (of Elitexc)

Frank Shamrock vs Cung Le 1: Shamrock lost to make Le look "like a million dollars"!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> Most recent confirmation by source: Jared Shaw (of Elitexc)
> 
> Frank Shamrock vs Cung Le 1: Shamrock lost to make Le look "like a million dollars"!


His arm was broken he was medically suspended, they even released pictures of the X-ray. I doubt he intentionally broke his own arm to throw the fight. Skala is a lying piece of shit, why would anyone trust anything he says?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

HexRei said:


> His arm was broken he was medically suspended, they even released pictures of the X-ray. I doubt he intentionally broke his own arm to throw the fight. Skala is a lying piece of shit, why would anyone trust anything he says?



I think what was really ment (If i remember correctly) was that Frank decided to stand and trade with him to make the fight look good. He didnt lose the fight intentionally but gave up his best chance of winning by not taking it to the ground


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> I think what was really ment (If i remember correctly) was that Frank decided to stand and trade with him to make the fight look good. He didnt lose the fight intentionally but gave up his best chance of winning by not taking it to the ground


Maybe but Frank started trading with a lot of guys standing late in his career, he did it with Diaz too. Injuries had a big part in it imo. but he stood with Baroni, Le and Diaz.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, I thought he decided to stand lately because of the fact that his ACL is basically no longer existent.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Yeah, I thought he decided to stand lately because of the fact that his ACL is basically no longer existent.


His back is pretty shot too and I know he had some kind of serious rib injury against Diaz. When that fight started Frank looked like he could hardly move.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, an ACL that is almost beyond repare is like having no ACL at all. His body overall just got too much punishment. The Diaz fight was definately the end of his career.


----------

